# Cute Lamb picture



## parjackson (May 28, 2010)

I just wanted to share this picture of our 2 month old ram, Romulus.  He decided to visit the ducklings who were out getting a little fresh air.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 28, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## glenolam (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Rebbetzin (May 28, 2010)

Very cute babies. I love the black mask! He looks like a "Bandit".


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 28, 2010)

Great Pic.


----------



## Mea (May 28, 2010)

So cute !!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cute! I love non-white sheep. What kind is he?


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 10, 2010)

Very beautiful lamb...is he a Jacob?  I love that chocolate coloring!


----------



## parjackson (Jun 11, 2010)

He's a Finn. 

Thanks for enjoying him!


----------

